# Online auction of lab equipment, some glassware, Cambridge Mass



## zito (Dec 14, 2018)

Just another auction listing for some lab equipment, as well as a small amount of glassware, in Cambridge, Massachusetts. It's a timed online auction ending Wednesday, December 19th. Hopefully someone can find a deal on a needed item(s).

[https://www.bidspotter.com/en-us/auction-catalogues/timed/bscsur/catalogue-id-bscsur10061] hopefully the link works!

Again, I am not affiliated with any of the companies involved.


----------



## mrswesnod605 (Jan 29, 2019)

Thanks for the share, the website had a lot of other interesting auctions!


----------

